# Tell me it'll be fine (hip replacement)



## Historian (Aug 21, 2010)

*Clio's femoral head ostectomy recovery journal*

Hi gang, 

I'm mostly a lurker on here though I've posted about my pup Clio a few times before. She's the friendliest portuguese water dog ever but she's a lemon.

We got her from a good breeder, parents tested for all the usual genetic suspect including hip dysplasia but sometimes you just get a stroke of bad luck.

When she was one she hurt herself and on the X-Rays the vet say some pretty bad hip dysplasia. She's now 3 and a half and her condition has deteriorated to the point where we've decided to go ahead and get her new hip(s). I've attached an X-Ray of her hips, the right is particularly bad but both sides are basically shot.

My local Vet here in Ottawa (Canada) is recommending a guy in Montreal who seems to have impressive credentials. This is him: http://centredmv.com/en/equipe/matthieu-gatineau/

I've done a lot of reading and I know that outcomes for that surgery are very good but I'm still freaking out a little bit. Not to mention that affording the many thousands of $ this will cost is a bit of a reach but I'll make the money work somehow, she's my baby.

If your dog has undergone that surgery, tell me that it'll all be ok, I need to hear it.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2013)

You are correct, the anatomy of both hips is terrible but the right is definitely worse. I am assuming that you are only planning on initially replacing one side. (Most dogs do well if you do one side initially and you can consider surgery on the other side later.). And you are correct, your veterinary surgeon of choice is very well qualified. Most owners are very satisfied with this surgery and (just as with people who get a total hip replacement) it can restore the pet to full function. You are also fortunate in that you are thinking about this surgery early, before muscle atrophy and contraction of the ligaments has occurred, so your expected outcome is better than most. Consider physical therapy afterwards (with a professional if one is available or by yourself if you take the time to understand what needs to be done). If you have the money to spend, I believe you will be very glad that you went this route. Good luck!


----------



## Historian (Aug 21, 2010)

thanks for the reassrance. I did a bit more reading both on the surgery and on the surgeon I have an appointment with and I'm feeling much better now. I does seem that although its a major surgery that the outcomes are generally very good. Considering how much pain Clio is in right now it's a no brainer to get the surgery and as soon as possible. Not that I'm looking forward to spending that much money mind you.

Now if only people who don't have dogs could stop looking at me like I'm insane for being willing to spend that much on the surgery things would be perfect.


----------



## Historian (Aug 21, 2010)

Update:

Saw the surgeon today. He said both of clio's hips were in bad shape and recommended doing a double femoral head ostectomy instead of putting in artificial hips. I was a bit surprised by that but he explained that at 40lbs Clio was a good candidate for that and since he does both types of surgeries often I decided to defer to his expertise. He's doing both hips at once. Harder rehab but only one surgery and one rehab. I've looked at rehab facilities in my area and a couple have under water threadmills and come highly recommended. 

Surgery is Tuesday. Wish us luck.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Historian said:


> Update:
> 
> Saw the surgeon today. He said both of clio's hips were in bad shape and recommended doing a double femoral head ostectomy instead of putting in artificial hips. I was a bit surprised by that but he explained that at 40lbs Clio was a good candidate for that and since he does both types of surgeries often I decided to defer to his expertise. He's doing both hips at once. Harder rehab but only one surgery and one rehab. I've looked at rehab facilities in my area and a couple have under water threadmills and come highly recommended.
> 
> Surgery is Tuesday. Wish us luck.


Good luck! Lots of (((hugs))) Keep us updated!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

wow! poor dog. It is lucky to have an owner like you who will help it get out of pain instead of living a life in pain. I have seen this surgery being preformed and have seen the outcome/ Pretty amazing how well these guys do after the surgery. Not right away but in time. I think rehab is essential in how well the dog does afterward. Keep us posted


----------



## Historian (Aug 21, 2010)

Clio had the surgery yesterday. It went well, no complications. Since I live 2 hours away from the hospital I can't go visit everyday like I want to but if everything keeps going well I will be able to get her on Friday. I think I'll make another thread to keep a journal of her re-hab, hopefully help other people going through this.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Glad things came out well...


----------



## Historian (Aug 21, 2010)

Clio came home today. It's INCREDIBLE how well she's doing. She has no hips but she can get up by herself, walk short distances (she has the gait of a drunken sailor and needs her hips held by a harness but only for balance, she holds her own weight) and she managed to go potty (number 1 and 2) without issue. 

I know we're looking at a lot of physio and careful exercise management before she's back to running around but wow, for a dog that no longer has hips I'm incredibly surprised at how well she's doing already.

Edit: they had to shave her back half so she has that funny looking traditional/show cut that porties can have. Cracks me up and reminds me why I keep her with a modern cut. I'll post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

that is AWESOME! I'm so happy to hear it  The femoral head ostectomy was one of the coolest surgeries I got to watch as a vet tech student. The dog in that case was only having one done; he had somehow managed to fracture the head badly enough that it was easier to have it removed than to try to heal it.


----------



## Historian (Aug 21, 2010)

Bit of a tougher day today. Clio was in a lot of discomfort and my wife and I had to stay sitting next to her in shift to keep her calm. We managed to take her out twice to go pee and did her physio. On Monday I need to start phoning clinics to get an appointment with a therapist and start the underwater treadmill regimen. 

One day at a time.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

General rule of thumb - You might want to give pain meds for at least the first three days to take the edge off. Regardless, follow the Vet instructions. The discomfort and pain will get much better.


----------



## Historian (Aug 21, 2010)

She's on tramadol, vet gave us 10 days worth. Good thing too because even with it she's still hurting. (Not surprising, its a pretty major surgery). 

Today was day 5 post surgery, we took the 2 hour drive back to Ottawa from Montreal. Clio is normally anxious in the car but today she was really panicked. Though 2 hours but she relaxed nicely once we got home. The physio exercise are easier on one side than the other so I think she's hurting more one one side. Tomorrow we start gentle short walks. 5 minutes 3-4x a day.


----------



## Historian (Aug 21, 2010)

Another day of progress, Clio is much less wobbly when walking. We did 3 short (less than 5 minutes) walks and she seemed have found her balance a lot better. She did resist doing her physio excercise, whining and refusing to extend her legs but I think she's just being a wuss, if I gently stretch it she can eventually extend her leg almost fully. She has not pooped today though which is slightly worrisome. Getting in and out of her crate with the cone of shame on is a bit of a challenge but I was afraid she'd try to move around and take a dive on the slippery hardwood floors. I had to leave to go teach so it had to be done. Awkward to get in and out but she was comfortable enough in there.

I'm still amazed that she's walking this well with no hip joints (even if it is small distances)


----------



## Jen1959 (Jan 29, 2014)

My 98 lb Boxweiler had TPLO on his knee and is almost 5 weeks post op. underwater treadmill therapy has been amazing! Congrats on your decision! You must love him very much!


----------

